# Juniper Wine



## MedPretzel (Mar 9, 2005)

4 oz. dried Juniper berries
3 lbs. sugar (6 cups)
1 tsp tannin
1 tsp. acid blend
1 tsp pectic enzyme
1 tsp yeast nutrient
1 campden tablet (crushed)
Water to 1 gallon
yeast (montrachet)


Boil 1 gallon of water. Add and dissolve sugar. Pour over berries, which are in a nylon straining bag. Allow to cool, add tannin, acid blend, pectic enzyme, yeast nutrient, campden tablet, and yeast. SG should hover around 1.080 to 1.090.


Cover primary (there should be enough air in it) with lid or towel. Ferment to SG 1.040, squish the nylon bag so all juices are out, being careful not to break it. Transfer to secondary, siphoning the yeast as well. 


Rack when necessary.


Improves greatly with maturing.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 9, 2005)

That sounds good and good for ya. Do you have any tasting notes?


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 9, 2005)

Well, this is one of the ones I would have labeled "sweet," but I have learned that I'm duping myself into thinking that it's sweet.





So, no, I dunno what it tastes like anymore.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 11, 2005)

Aw come on. Next time you try it, think about it, then come here and describe it to us.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 11, 2005)

I know it tastes velvety on the tongue. Just like my mint wine.





I also remember thinking, "how smooth" but I know it needs to age quite a bit more.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 14, 2005)

Yes! Velvety smooth. Good descriptors! I knew you could do it!


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 14, 2005)

See? CJJ Berry didn't teach me that!!!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 15, 2005)

LMAO. Use your palate and you won't go wrong. It is your wine, if you like it, you succeeded!


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 15, 2005)

Hahaha, Glenvall, you know how my taste buds work. "On" or "Off." Or rather "I like" or "Yuck."


----------



## Hippie (Mar 16, 2005)

Well I reckon that's good enough for now.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 16, 2005)

I hope so, because I don't know all those correct terms.





Maybe you could send me a bottle of your wine, and we taste it and compare what we come up with.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

Oh my bottles are good enough for taste trials, and yours aren't?


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 19, 2005)

No. Mine aren't.






I'm very worried about sending stuff to people, because I never know what their *real* opinions are, or if they are just trying to humor me.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

You need to quit caring if others like your wine or not. I like mine and if someone says it is not sweet enough for them or too sweet for them or this or that, I always say the same thang. "more for me".


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 19, 2005)

Good for you. I should learn how to do that.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 20, 2005)

How? I just open my mouth and the words come right on out. It's my wine.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 20, 2005)

I like to share, though.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 20, 2005)

I do to, but if they don't like it, I don't need to share.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 20, 2005)

Yeah. I have to agree with you on that one. I've been made fun of too many times. I've started to keep them myself.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 20, 2005)

I get tired of so many wanting wines but do not seem ambitious enough to find bottles in exchange. 10 good wine bottles - 1 bottle of wine. A wise old man in North Carolina once told me this is the only way to make giving wine worthwhile. I took him seriously. I betcha George knows him.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 21, 2005)

That's a good idea. But my parents always get a wine when they come over, regardless if they bring a bottle or not.










They are my biggest fans anyway, so I like giving my wine to them.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 21, 2005)

Well sure, parents, well one of mine. Brothers get plenty too, and sisters in law, and neices, and so on and on...


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 21, 2005)

well, i have a very small family.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 22, 2005)

We ain't Catholic, but evidently we are birth-control challenged people.


----------

